
Fellow Developers, What Should Our Last Name Be? - bhalp1
https://dev.to/roygreenfeld/fellow-developers-what-should-our-last-name-be-cle
======
jvm___
The Dutch and German, Van, von, de, Vanders of the world comiserate.

jVM :)

